# New from Missouri Meerschaum



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Up until a few weeks ago, I would have said that the MM Missouri Pride with a Forever Nose Warmer stem was the best "clincher" ever. When I called MM to order some more Diplomat naturals, Marylin said they'd run out due to lack of cobs the proper size. But, she said I could buy some prototype pipes they had called the Morgan. Picture a miniature version of the Diplomat (with a thinner wall) with a nose warmer stem. This pipe uses a non-filter stem and is 4 1/2 inches long and weighs 18 grams. My lightest Pride weighs 23 grams. The Morgan will also accommodate the long Pony stem.

You'd think that this pipe might smoke hotter due to the thin walls but I've not found that to be the case. Also surprising is that I've had some really long smokes for such a small bowl. My longest smoke was with LNF and was 71 minutes and I generally get 45-60 minute smokes with va/vapers.

Of my 15 cobs, this one is my absolute favorite. With the unfiltered stem and small shank, the draw is perfect. The mouthpiece is smaller than the Danish stems I'm used to but they are comfortable. At 18 grams, you are hardly aware that you have a pipe in your mouth.​Left to right: Morgan, Diplomat with F.E. nose warmer stem, Diplomat with Danish stem, Morgan with Pony stem.​
















It was cool to be able to smoke some of the first examples of this great little pipe and Missouri Meerschaum has a real winner with this little guy.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

How refreshing to have a cheap attack of PAD. Gotta have one! :lol:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> How refreshing to have a cheap attack of PAD. Gotta have one! :lol:


I was thinking the same thing, it has been a while since I bought a new corn cob...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

WyoBob said:


> Left to right: Morgan, Diplomat with F.E. nose warmer stem, Diplomat with Danish stem, Morgan with Pony stem.​


Your diplomats seem to be natural, the ones I have seem to have a varnish on them, and I think this makes them smoke hot so I dont smoke them all that much. I widh I could smoke them more often because I really like them, but they just smoke so darn hot... How did you get them without the varnish?


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Nick S. said:


> Your diplomats seem to be natural, the ones I have seem to have a varnish on them, and I think this makes them smoke hot so I dont smoke them all that much. I widh I could smoke them more often because I really like them, but they just smoke so darn hot... How did you get them without the varnish?


As per post #1, the natural Diplomats aren't available for now. They were never on their web site, ASFAIK. You had to order them direct from the factory.

The natural's smoke better for me than the plastered cobs. The Missouri Pride (I order them with the "Danish" stem) are great smokers. I don't know if the Morgan's are being offered, yet. A call to the factory will answer that question.

I mainly smoke va/vapers and all of my natural's are dedicated to them. On the rare occasion that I smoke aros or Balkans, I smoke the plastered cobs.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have a few Missouri Prides, they are great pipes, I just like the size of the diplomat better. I plan on calling next week about the Morgan. Thanks again


----------

